# ACPI Warning After Installation



## mokfarg (Jan 30, 2012)

```
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero
address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20100702/tbfadt-557)
```

I am new to FreeBSD. I just installed FreeBSD 9.0-Release and when looking through *dmesg | less*, I see this error message. I googled this message on the web and could not find very good information on this error. 

Could anyone help me determine what would cause this error message? My hardware information is listed below. Thanks.

Motherboard: A785GM-LE ASRock
Video (Integrated): Radeon HD 4200
NIC (Integrated): Realtek RTL8111DL


----------



## mokfarg (Jan 31, 2012)

No one knows?


----------



## rabfulton (Feb 1, 2012)

It is probably not anything to be too concerned about. It is apparently very common for motherboard vendors ACPI implementations to be buggy. You could try a bios update or emailing Asus.

See the handbook for some more info:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------



## mokfarg (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you sir, I appreciate the feedback. I noticed the same error in Linux. I suspected BIOS and did update but did not resolve the issue. I will ignore the error and continue reading the handbook.


----------

